# My system



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Interested to see what people think of my install.....

If anyone is in ohio an wants a custom fiberglass install let me know

The first picture is my current stereo 
4 RF T1 10's
1 2000.1bd
1800.4bd
1 40 farad capacitor

the silver enclosure is what I ran last year...it was a full ppi stereo


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

I DO NOT HAVE TO THINK

what you got now, IMO appeals to ME way more than what you ran last year 

i do not like what you ran last year 


really nice stuff good luck


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks nice, but what kinda #'s will it do?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 12 2005, 02:26 PM~4389387
> *Looks nice, but what kinda #'s will it do?
> *


Why worry about numbers, it is obvious that this vehicle is not set up for SPL. But that is some nice shit there bro. Do not know about the Royal Blue flakes and Sub box with the Gray Ineterior, but the install is nice, I like that enclosure


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 12 2005, 12:26 PM~4389387
> *Looks nice, but what kinda #'s will it do?
> *


:roflmao: I think its more for looks.. does look great tho :thumbsup:


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 11 2005, 11:03 PM~4386862
> *Interested to see what people think of my install.....
> 
> If anyone is in ohio an wants a custom fiberglass install let me know
> ...


you manipulated the finish on the amps????


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Dec 12 2005, 01:31 PM~4389776
> *you manipulated the finish on the amps????
> *


I noticed that as well....


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 12 2005, 02:30 PM~4390179
> *I noticed that as well....
> *



they come with like a matte gun metal color 

his looked like he kinda tried to polish them with a dremel or something to that effect 

not for me , but different


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 12 2005, 02:11 PM~4389671
> *Why worry about numbers, it is obvious that this vehicle is not set up for SPL.*



Thanks for clearing that up, with all the years of car audio install experience I compleletly overlooked that :ugh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 12 2005, 03:09 PM~4390415
> *Thanks for clearing that up, with all the years of car audio install experience I compleletly overlooked that :ugh:
> *


Well, i'm sure it will make some numbers, but i'm sure it wouldnt be anything in the 150 range


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the box is kinda cool...too much grey suede for me though


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fourdrvet_@Dec 12 2005, 04:31 PM~4389776
> *you manipulated the finish on the amps????
> *


Yeah I took a grinding wheel and removed the powder coating... its a nice bare metal finish with grinder marks... I like the look and it fit better then another dark gray


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 07:25 PM~4392071
> *Yeah I took a grinding wheel and removed the powder coating... its a nice bare metal finish with grinder marks... I like the look and it fit better then another dark gray
> *


its ok, maybe if the griding marks where straighter tho....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 12 2005, 06:11 PM~4390432
> *Well, i'm sure it will make some numbers, but i'm sure it wouldnt be anything in the 150 range
> *



Actually I would be willing to bet it's in the high 150's.... It's rediculously loud and it hits very, very solid... In the very short time I have had it, I have already needed to send my deck in for repair... it broke the cd stabilizer and the laser was out of alignement... 

The deck was new before sema this year...

I have never tested it because I dont have the equipment nor do I really want to compete... Its very loud and very clean thats all I really care about... It would be interesting to know exactly what this one is hitting though


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 10:28 PM~4392089
> *Actually I would be willing to bet it's in the high 150's.... It's rediculously loud and it hits very, very solid... In the very short time I have had it, I have already needed to send my deck in for repair... it broke the cd stabilizer and the laser was out of alignement...
> 
> The deck was new before sema this year...
> ...


I'll give you a hint, it's NOT in the high 150's on the t/l...  

Ten years ago on the A/C you may have had a shot...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 09:28 PM~4392089
> *Actually I would be willing to bet it's in the high 150's....
> *



dont mean to make you sad but thats nowhere near 150 let alone high 150s...

the work on the box looks fine, the paint is a lil flat and its too many colors for my taste but all in all the install is solid looking...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

it looks good, im just ignoring the colors you chose and just looking at the morkmanship

is that enclosure a 4 chamber or all in one chamber and how do you have it wired, in phase, outta phase?

how much air volume is each 10 getting?

what is your voltage lookin like, for the system, it looks like you have juice, i was checkin out your avvy and the last year pic with the prohopper tanks smiling for the camera...

very nice man, i wanna get into fiberglassing i just dont have time and dont have anyone to teach me


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2005, 10:39 PM~4392172
> *I'll give you a hint, it's NOT in the high 150's on the t/l...
> 
> Ten years ago on the A/C you may have had a shot...
> *



I'm going to have to disagree with you on that....But if you know of a place I can go in columbus I'd be more then happy to go hit in the 150s


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 10:11 PM~4392371
> *I'm going to have to disagree with you on that....But if you know of a place I can go in columbus I'd be more then happy to go hit in the 150s
> *


I got 500bux in my paypal account that says your 4 sealed 10s with 500w each arent doing 150s let alone high 150s on the new termlab sealed up.... 

if you are down let me know and Ill get you access to a termlab in Columbus


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 12 2005, 10:44 PM~4392219
> *it looks good, im just ignoring the colors you chose and just looking at the morkmanship
> 
> is that enclosure a 4 chamber or all in one chamber and how do you have it wired, in phase, outta phase?
> ...


The inverted subs are wired out of phase.....Subs are wired at 1 ohm and my amp was rated at 2486 by 1 ohm then I also have a 800.4 that runs my high end, a 40 farad cap and running 2 batteries for the car.

Each 10 is getting right around .8 cubic feet. If you live any were near columbus ohio and want to learn...get the supplies and come on up... I'd be more then happy to show you, after all thats how I learned... I enjoy building stuff and aslong as some one is willing to learn I'm willing to help....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 11:14 PM~4392392
> *I got 500bux in my paypal account that says your 4 sealed 10s with 500w each arent doing 150s let alone high 150s on the new termlab sealed up....
> 
> if you are down let me know and Ill get you access to a termlab in Columbus
> *


I'm not down with 500 bux.... but I'd be willing to go and get it tested... I just dont know were I can go or what the cost is....

If I'm right then I'm right.....if I'm wrong I was wrong...But trust me its a hell of allot louder then you think it is


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 10:18 PM~4392424
> *I'm not down with 500 bux....
> 
> If I'm right then I'm right.....if I'm wrong I was wrong...But trust me its a hell of allot louder then you think it is
> *


weaksauce.....

and your definition of loud and my definition of loud arent the same....if its not making he hurt inside and have me searching for a door handle to get out the ride then its not loud  

run 7000w to a pair of 15s ported and tuned low for daily n you will see what loud is :biggrin:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 11:28 PM~4392455
> *weaksauce.....
> 
> and your definition of loud and my definition of loud arent the same....if its not making he hurt inside and have me searching for a door handle to get out the ride then its not loud
> ...


Well you said you can set up a termlab in ohio...so do it....I'll take your cash but I just figured you'd rather set it up and know I was right and keep your 500$

If I'm wrong then you can say you told me so.... If I'm right I can say I told you so....


But it sounds like our definition of loud is the same.....the volume is never near the level it was tuned at for that reason.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 10:39 PM~4392508
> *Well you said you can set up a termlab in ohio...so do it....I'll take your cash but I just figured you'd rather set it up and know I was right and keep your 500$
> 
> If I'm wrong then you can say you told me so.... If I'm right I can say I told you so....
> ...


trust me your 4 punch 10s in tiny tiny sealed boxes cant move the same amount of air that my 2 DD 9515s in an 8^ft box with 110in port and a RF t3000.1bd per sub can. Im not bullshitting about the money rookie, if you have the balls to show up you better hand the money over before you get mic'd. Because you arent doing high 150s with that lightweight shit...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 11:46 PM~4392576
> *trust me your 4 punch 10s in tiny tiny sealed boxes cant move the same amount of air that my 2 DD 9515s in an 8^ft box with 110in port and a RF t3000.1bd per sub can. Im not bullshitting about the money rookie, if you have the balls to show up you better hand the money over before you get mic'd. Because you arent doing high 150s with that lightweight shit...
> *


I guess since I wont put money on it that your going to use it as an out so that I dont know were to go use a termlab and hit in the 150s while proving your wrong for free


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 11:48 PM~4392597
> *I guess since I wont put money on it that your going to use it as an out so that I dont know were to go use a termlab and hit in the 150s while proving your wrong for free
> *


Put up or shut up, case closed...  

Don't brag about numbers you can't / won't backup...

A simple "it's loud" would have done just as well...

If you don't KNOW what it does on the t/l, don't say you do, it's that simple...

As you see, someone will be quick to call your bluff...

You got installing skills no doubt, but you can't go guessing numbers around people that meter at shows all through the year...

So again, put up or shut up, please...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 10:48 PM~4392597
> *I guess since I wont put money on it that your going to use it as an out so that I dont know were to go use a termlab and hit in the 150s while proving your wrong for free
> *


if you are so confident then put the money on the line... otherwise stfu


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 11:57 PM~4392676
> *if you are so confident then put the money on the line... otherwise stfu
> *




How about you tell me were I can go to get it tested on the meter and I will post the number's... I'm going to stand by what I think it will hit and I will go down this week and get it tested...Just tell me were to go


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I have nothing to gain so no.....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2005, 11:54 PM~4392656
> *Put up or shut up, case closed...
> 
> Don't brag about numbers you can't / won't backup...
> ...



I keep saying tell me were to go, so I can prove that it hits in that range... I know you guys do this but I also know what my system is capable of....

No ones calling my bluff because all I've said is I think thats what it hits and I will go down and run it


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 12 2005, 11:15 PM~4392399
> * If you live any were near columbus ohio and want to learn...get the supplies and come on up... I'd be more then happy to show you, after all thats how I learned... I enjoy building stuff and aslong as some one is willing to learn I'm willing to help....
> *


fuck, i live in ft. lauderdale, florida


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

seems like someone been drinkin the haterade, he didnt say his shit quakes the earth, he just said its loud, whats the big nut with that?

i believe its loud, thats why i wanted to know how it was setup, and how much airspace each sub got, after getting that info, i know its louder then a good number of systems around my area... damn, not everyobdy needs to be hittin fuckin 158db just to be considered loud, some ppl do like to ride around in there shit and not run the risk of going deaf, and riding around with anything over 130db, your definetely running the risk of SERIOUS HEARING DAMAGE


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2005, 11:54 PM~4392656
> *Put up or shut up, case closed...
> 
> Don't brag about numbers you can't / won't backup...
> ...


Thanks for the compliment bro... I meant to post that last time....Honestly I know its in that range and I've also been told that by a number of people... some of whom make the equipment....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 12 2005, 11:12 PM~4392766
> *seems like someone been drinkin the haterade, he didnt say his shit quakes the earth, he just said its loud, whats the big nut with that?
> 
> i believe its loud, thats why i wanted to know how it was setup, and how much airspace each sub got, after getting that info, i know its louder then a good number of systems around my area..*


you must be around alot of weak ass shit...

.8^ft per sub *sealed* with about 600w per isnt loud at all.....

and noone was hating on his shit, I could have been an ass and picked the install apart but I said it looked solid and gave props....my only "gripe" was with him claiming that shit does high 50s on the termlab when in all honesty it probably does low 40s and thats being generous


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 13 2005, 12:32 AM~4392850
> *Thanks for the compliment bro... I meant to post that last time....Honestly I know its in that range and I've also been told that by a number of people... some of whom make the equipment....
> *


RF reps. will tell you anything under the sun that you wan't to hear, so long as you buy the equipment they want to sell you...

You got "had"...  

I really didn't want this to be a shit slinging thread and I don't mean any of my comments that way, but until you know what it does, it's not a good idea to run off at the mouth about it... 

With nothing more to back you up than, "the makers of the equipment said I should be in the high 150's", I think you should not say anything further than "it's loud enough for me"...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 13 2005, 12:46 AM~4392964
> *RF reps. will tell you anything under the sun that you wan't to hear, so long as you buy the equipment they want to sell you...
> 
> You got "had"...
> ...


Actually nothing was sold to me it was given... and it was not told to me before but after it was installed and they heard it. and they actually said this is easily in the 150's you did an amazing install

I understand and I dont consider what you have said to be shit talking... I know what my system does and while some are doubting it, all I have asked for is a location so I can go test it and post up the actual numbers.....


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 13 2005, 12:57 AM~4393025
> *Actually nothing was sold to me it was given... and it was not told to me before but after it was installed and they heard it. and they actually said this is easily in the 150's you did an amazing install
> 
> I understand and I dont consider what you have said to be shit talking... I know what my system does and while some are doubting it, all I have asked for is a location so I can go test it and post up the actual numbers.....
> *


Someone give this guy a location that can report his results please!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 13 2005, 01:08 AM~4393094
> *Someone give this guy a location that can report his results please!
> *


That would be cool... If someone does and I am wrong then I'll have no problem saying I was wrong..... If I'm right I might have to say I told you so....lol

It's all good either way the quality of sound is there and its perfect...Over powering when I want it to be..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HMMMM the haterz have entered the Building. GUMBY if you are happy with your shit, and you believe you can do 150, fuck um. No need to sit on here and argue with these guys. That is all that do on here, is try to put down people with Nice installs, and try to make themselves look good, so fuck, be happy with your shit, I am sure that if you go to IASCA you will get some good numbers for your system, and all you need to do is hit 130db and it is all gravy, so don't worry homie. FUCKIN HATERZ


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 13 2005, 12:53 AM~4393444
> *HMMMM the haterz have entered the Building.  GUMBY if you are happy with your shit, and you believe you can do 150, fuck um.  No need to sit on here and argue with these guys.  That is all that do on here, is try to put down people with Nice installs, and try to make themselves look good, so fuck, be happy with your shit, I am sure that if you go to IASCA you will get some good numbers for your system, and all you need to do is hit 130db and it is all gravy, so don't worry homie.  FUCKIN HATERZ
> *


dirty white bitch noone was hating on his shit.. just stating the obvious... 


dont you have a shitty install to be working on??


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

No just that bullshit you call installing, taking credit for shit you aint done, but one day we will see each other Bitch, and we will see who is the bitch.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 13 2005, 01:06 AM~4393519
> *No just that bullshit you call installing, taking credit for shit you aint done, but one day we will see each other Bitch, and we will see who is the bitch.
> *


dont talk about it.... be about it

8650 Spicewood Springs Rd
Austin, TX 78759


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHH!!!! TAKE OFF THE FAKE NAILS N HAIR CLIPS!!LETS GET IT ON!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 12 2005, 11:53 PM~4393444
> * That is all that do on here, is try to put down people with Nice installs, and try to make themselves look good*



yep, we all sit around all day waiting for you to post so we can pounce on you :ugh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 13 2005, 01:17 AM~4393556
> *dont talk about it.... be about it
> 
> 8650 Spicewood Springs Rd
> ...


Do not need to come to Texas, I will be on the circuit, and our path's will cross, and I remember all of you that talk shit. One day we will have this conversation face to face.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 13 2005, 02:03 AM~4393505
> *dirty white bitch noone was hating on his shit.. just stating the obvious...
> dont you have a shitty install to be working on??
> *


I'd say you were stating the obvious up until you refused to tell me were i can find a termlab to have it tested.....And then I decided you must not be as confident as you once thought....You know it will do 150 and you dont want me hitting in the high 150s proving you wrong ... Not sure why you would also want to give me 500$


----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

gumby with all those sponsors you cant come up with 500 you broke ass lying mommas boy pitbullx owened your ass now go take that rainbow colored piece of shit and get you some primer .those sure are some second grade kid colors thats for sure....................................high 150's lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Dec 13 2005, 10:13 AM~4394483
> *gumby with all those sponsors you cant come up with 500 you broke ass lying mommas boy pitbullx owened your ass now go take that rainbow colored piece of shit and get you some primer .those sure are some second grade kid colors thats for sure....................................high 150's  lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Dec 13 2005, 07:13 AM~4394483
> *gumby with all those sponsors you cant come up with 500 you broke ass lying mommas boy pitbullx owened your ass now go take that rainbow colored piece of shit and get you some primer .those sure are some second grade kid colors thats for sure....................................high 150's  lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Dec 13 2005, 07:40 AM~4394272
> *Do not need to come to Texas, I will be on the circuit, and our path's will cross, and I remember all of you that talk shit.  One day we will have this conversation face to face.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
riiiight bitch


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 13 2005, 11:53 AM~4395218
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> riiiight bitch
> *


Mental note to self. (Bring cameras to show, post on LIL) :nono:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdboy4u_@Dec 13 2005, 08:13 AM~4394483
> *gumby with all those sponsors you cant come up with 500 you broke ass lying mommas boy pitbullx owened your ass now go take that rainbow colored piece of shit and get you some primer .those sure are some second grade kid colors thats for sure....................................high 150's  lol
> *




:0 :0 :0 that came out of left field :0


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Damn 150 is loud. sealed with with 10's would be one of the crazyest Ive heard of.Im going 4 15's ported and I'm still not even sure thats going to hit 150.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Dec 13 2005, 01:16 PM~4396766
> *Damn 150 is loud. sealed with with 10's would be one of the crazyest Ive heard of.Im going 4 15's ported and I'm still not  even sure thats going to hit 150.
> *


What kind of subs are those going to be?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

4 RE SE's


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Dec 13 2005, 02:08 PM~4397377
> *4 RE SE's
> *


Sounds good :thumbsup: what amp you gonna be runnin?


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

for now I got a US amps 2000X but im thinking of getting two RE 12.1 later


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 13 2005, 01:56 PM~4395649
> *:0  :0  :0  that came out of left field  :0
> *



Yeah it did he's up set that I wont let him suck my dick so he follows my posts....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------

